
Zillow-West Coast Home Sellers Cashing in the Most on Record Home Values - dalfonso
http://zillow.mediaroom.com/2017-09-06-West-Coast-Home-Sellers-Cashing-In-the-Most-on-Record-Home-Values
======
aey
24% in 7.5 years? Stock market returned 100-150% over the last 7.5 years.

Seems pretty close to break even when you consider interest rates, upkeep,
commissions.

